
Show HN: 2048 Console (Weekend Game Project) - aaggarwal
https://github.com/ankitaggarwal011/2048-console/
======
aaggarwal
It's a weekend game project to defeat boring weekend. 2048 for console loving
people.

Playing 2048 on console is actually pretty fun. It's implemented in Python.

